# Swarming 2014 -- any yet ?



## Annabee (Jul 25, 2013)

I know it's pretty early but I've seen posts on here for swarms sighted and/or taken in late February before.

I'm in Southern Cali.

Has anyone in warmer areas seen or caught any swarms yet? We're supposed to approach the 80's next week!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

None yet, But, this is the first day in February when it got above freezing:<}


----------



## A.M.P. Honey (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes I caught one of my swarms from my hives I have in Upland, CA. It was the size of a basketball. The colony that it came from had several capped queen cells. This was on February 2nd 2014.


----------



## Annabee (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow! Well I have lots of scouts buzzing around, and foragers too, but plenty of scouts checking out my three lure hives! 

Plus just to try it I have my observation Hive set up out side, added some LGO and sure enough action there too! Thanks for the reports guys! 

I'm in Yucca Valley btw, high desert, and its about 70 right now ...


----------



## BEE STALKER (Feb 12, 2012)

Got one last week after watching scouts buzzing around the equipment.

Made up my traps during the stupor bowl and by noon Monday, they were in. I'm in Encino in the SFV, My other traps are at the edge of the chaparral in the surrounding hills. They are getting scouted too.

My non-feral hives are booming now also, checker boarded last week and pulled a frame of drone brood from one.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Our swarm season is a long way off at this point. It usually starts the first week of may.

FYI it is -8 here this morning with 2' of snow on the level. Good luck with the swarms.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Bunch of beeks around here swarming the snow shovel!


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I think we will start seeing some within the next two weeks.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awesome video, making me get the fever.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Just came back from my first this year. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...788.1073741826.100000032764187&type=1&theater


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

johng said:


> I think we will start seeing some within the next two weeks.


Picked up first swarm of the year 2/17/14 - Panama City Florida they landed in the middle of a paved road. Someone blocked traffic so I could get there, but not before some of the swarm (probably 2 frames worth of bees had been run over. Not sure the queen survived. Have to wait until I check them.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I heard about 2 swarms here in South Fla and so I am setting up bait boxes now. I have an empty nuk sittnig next to my garage that scouts were checking out so I set it up with empty frames and lgo. I also set up a 10 frame deep by my other backyard hives. I plan on setting up at least 5 more to put at friends and family yards.


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am in NorCal and I am getting a lot of traffic into my swarm hives too so I hope that means so visitors soon... It was 70 here today and all the cherry trees are in full bloom do a lot of activity....


----------

